# Hymer Starline 640 Dimensions



## 98794 (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone have the external dimensions of a 98 model S640 eg: length, width, and height ?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 640 Dimensions*

From the original catalogue what I just happen to have in my 640:

Length 6 metres 60cm
Width 2 metres 27cm
Height 2 metres 86 cm.

These do not include bike racks, tv aerials etc.

Presume that you mean the Starline 640 ?

Smick


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Hymer 640 Dimensions*

Hi smick.

I hate to disagree but 2.86m high is a tad short.

I know what the book says but the hight bar we hit in France said 3meters

So for safety reasons I will not try anything under 3.2m

We realised just in time, so damage was negligible

It could just have been a "French" 3 metre bar. :lol:

Angie....................


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 640 Dimensions*

Hey, I'm just repeating what they say in the catalogue - in fact it says the same in the handbook as well !

Perhaps the height bar was wrong ?

Let's just say BIG ! :lol:

Having said that, like you, I err on the side of caution when I see anything overhanging!

Smick


----------

